# Xbox 360 - hard drive question



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all,

Just bought a Xbox360 for £40 off my mate at work!!:thumb:

Its the Arcade version. Was thinking a getting a hard drive for it - are thhere any reputable places anyone can share with me or perhaps a way of converting a regular HD to fit?

many thanks!

PS - is on-line gaming as cool as my mate makes out?


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

you need to get a xbox one mate. have a look on ebay - should be some cheap deals im guessing. 

yes, online is the best part of most games.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Looky

Took me ages to find that!!! Whether it works or not is a different story! I think the drive can be picked up for about £35

**Edit**
Just found it on ebuyer It's £41


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm playin on my mrs's brothers at the min it is an arcade but with my hard drive in and we are LIVE it is cooooooooooooool :thumb:

and best place for a hard drive i would say is ebay


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies - will have a look on EBay when I get back from work, or maybe into the idea suggested earlier!


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

just been looing on th xbox website -

they are doing some sort of up grade offer

see here -

http://www.xboxstorageupgrade.com/h...185CD7CAA74E14AF68CA89160179DC?ssLocale=en_GB

think it might even be free if you havent got enough space to get on live.

check it out. :thumb:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

This gets better - picked up the console today from work and guess what - it came with a 60GB hard drive!! Get in!!:thumb::thumb:

Now all I need to do is get some games...................

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

